
Wikileaks today published the source code HIVE – CIA malware control platforms - modinfo
https://wikileaks.org/vault8/document/repo_hive/
======
DyslexicAtheist
looks like CIA used fake certificate to sign its malware and make it look like
it was legitimate code from Moscow-based antivirus firm Kaspersky Labs. There
is an important lesson in attribution for all

~~~
red5tar
I remember the states blaming kaspersky for some intrusion earlier this year,
looks like it was all a cover up.

~~~
5ilv3r
Now watch, they got caught with hands in the cookie jar, and there's going to
be a bunch of pitchforks out for wikileaks not catching all the other kids
stealing cookies. It's gross and childish.

~~~
whamlastxmas
Clearly wikileaks is a Russian agent /s

------
malmsteen
Well.. what's the possibility that this "leak" and "source code" is something
coming from russia/kaspersky to pretend it's a CIA cover up, in order to cover
themselves up?

I mean... personally i really don't care. But for people like you and others
who seem to care so much... is it a realistic possibility ?

~~~
AstralStorm
Unlikely, core metrics will put a reasonable lie into this. we've had a decent
number of samples. Unless CIA actually hired Russians just for this tool.
Which would be extra ironic Source code carries a fingerprint of the team who
worked on it.

